# Help with model/year



## antiquecase (Aug 3, 2014)

Have a case diesel farm tractor with no model or serial plate. Found these #s on the block GD157A601 D28T. It has dual head lites in hood white with black square stripe design, has a one piece instrument panel. Looks a lot like my 63 case 430 ck. I need to get a ring gear, pressure/clutch assembly and a throw out bearing.


----------



## antiquecase (Aug 3, 2014)

http://mcclivestock.com/images/Sender Case tractor.JPG see if this works, looks like this paint scheme


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure looks like a 430.. diesel would be a 431


----------



## antiquecase (Aug 3, 2014)

*case*

Trying to find the year it has the gd157 motor


----------

